# Cape Grafton



## Jan Hendrik

Built in Vigo, Spain in 1993 during terrible weather. Delivered to AMSA Brisbane in March 1994 and I was an invited guest in Sydney where the handover took place (champagne and the lot) in front of the Maritime Museum.
She was commissioned by them to check on light houses and other services along the coast, you are correct here.
And especially for you Doug I hereby include some other spectacular photos during one of the drydockings in Fremantle.
I cannot remember the date (around 2000) but will find out.
I have heaps more photos, also depicting some poor condition inside the tanks. You need to be slim built.....
She grounded and had some plates to replace, also showing a bit about the paint job. She already had her first grounding in June 1994, few months after the delivery but that was light and the damages on the photos related to a later docking at Tenix.

In relation to the livestock vessel across the water, then I am also trying to find out more and will revert, on second thoughts I think she belongs to Rached Fares Group who have an office in Fremantle.

"using Antifouling is a wise move"


----------



## Jan Hendrik

Hereby the next 3 photos.


----------



## Doug Rogers

The pictures are just great but I think that I must be thinking of her predecessor and not the replacement.
There were a number of lighthouse tenders about through the 70's and 80's but they seemed to diminish quite quickly in the late 80's early 90's. I guess it made sense for AMSA to run them and as with all things the lighthouse service itself went thru massive change and reductions as new technology arrived and requirements changed!!. D)


----------



## Jan Hendrik

Another vessel was called RIG SEISMIC, also belonged to AMSA and during same period.
I know that vessel, have been on board many times and had her in drydock.
Will find out what happened to her and try to get some photos from my (ex) colleagues in Fremantle.

Perhaps the Cape Grafton replaced the Rig Seismic, I am not sure about that.


----------



## Doug Rogers

Just dredged up another two names from the past..Cape Leeuwin and Cape Moreton, but also noticed a couple of others in passing..Drilling Rig Southern Cross...Ampol Sarel...Marco Polo...Anro Temasek, Darwin Trader....and last Lindblad Explorer.
Few memories there..think I had better stop researching for the moment..could be up all niight!!


----------



## Jan Hendrik

*Cape...vessels*



Doug Rogers said:


> Just dredged up another two names from the past..Cape Leeuwin and Cape Moreton, but also noticed a couple of others in passing..Drilling Rig Southern Cross...Ampol Sarel...Marco Polo...Anro Temasek, Darwin Trader....and last Lindblad Explorer.
> Few memories there..think I had better stop researching for the moment..could be up all niight!!


Yes Doug, remember some too, Cape Don, Cape Piller and Cape Morton, they were painted white, stationed in Brisbane and were managed or owned by the CSRIO, they were lighthouse vessels. There is a society to save the Cape Don, don't know what happened.
You can also add the Southern Surveyor of CSRIO, I may have pictures as also went on board few times and perhaps even had her in drydock.


----------



## Grafty

hI thanks for the information and photos of the Cape Grafton. Would you or other members have any knowledge of the propulsion system. I know it was diesel electric with 3 cat diesels doing the work.


----------



## BillH

From IHSF Sea Web database
Lengthy build period
24/04/1989 keel 
24/07/1990 Launched
14/01/1994 Completed

Machinery

Three - 16-cyl 4 SCSA (170 x 190mm) Caterpillar 3516A vee type - each connected to a generator (800kW / 415v a.c.) each connected to 2 elec motors (800kW) driving a single Controllable pitch propeller at 110 rpm. Total power 2,760kW / 3,753 bhp. Max speed 12 kts. Service speed 10kts on 7 tonnes fuel per day.
One thwartship thrust controllable pitch prop forward (883kW / 1,301 bhp)
Two thwartship tunnel thrusters afteach ( 250kW / 340 kW)


----------

